# watimetro para audio



## pacogad (Mar 11, 2008)

Me pueden dar informaciónrmaciòn de como construirse un watimetro  para un amplificador de 200W.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2008)

Necesitas un Wattimetro o un VUmetro ?

Si necesitas un VUmetro, pon en el buscador LM3914, LM3915 o LM3916


----------



## pacogad (Mar 11, 2008)

Seria un watimetro que me mida los watios de salida del amplificador


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Como dice Fogonazo, realmente necesitas un Vumetro y el nivel de potencia te lo indica con el encendido de los bombillos (db)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20384.html


----------

